# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Anh 7 ngày

## hanoidulich

*DU LỊCH VƯƠNG QUỐC ANH: LONDON – UNITED KINGDOM 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM
**Khởi hành: Ngày 10 hàng tháng

*

*NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - LONDON*
  Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại Nhà Hát Lớn, đưa quý khách ra  sân bay Nội Bài khởi hành đi London (Thai Airway hoặc Cathay Pacific).  Quý khách nối chuyến tiếp tục đi London. Ngủ đêm trên máy bay.

* NGÀY 2: LONDON* (ĂN TRƯA, TỐI)
  06h30 đoàn đến sân bay Heathrow – London, đáp tàu điện ngầm hoặc tàu  điện hoặc taxi về khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi sau chuyến bay dài  (Trường hợp không có phòng sớm thì sẽ gửi lại hành lý để đi tham quan).  Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách đi tàu điện ngầm và bắt đầu tham quan thành phố London cổ kính, thơ mộng với các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng:
 Tháp đồng hồ Big Ben
Nhà Quốc hội và Tu viện Westminster
 Quảng trường Trafagal
 Vòng xoay London Eyes
Cầu Tower Bridge
 Du thuyền trên sông Thames thơ mộng.
Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
 Tối: Quý khách tự do dạo chơi khám phá thành phố về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 

* NGÀY 3: LONDON - LÂU ĐÀI WINDSOR* (ĂN 3 BỮA)
  Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, 9h30 đoàn đáp tàu điện đi tham quan Lâu đài  cổ kính Windsor – thăm các phòng trong lâu đài, phòng tranh, nhà thờ  thánh George, khu vườn sau Thánh đường và Nhà búp bê. Ăn trưa tại nhà  hàng.
 Chiều: Đoàn trở lại London sớm và tham quan khu trung tâm thương mại trên đường Oxford Circus. Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
 Tối: Đoàn tự do tham quan thành phố. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

* NGÀY 4: LONDON* (ĂN 3 BỮA)
 Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, 9h30 đoàn lại tiếp tục khởi hành đi tham quan thành phố London với các điểm địa danh nổi tiếng:
 Cung điện Buckingham và xem nghi thức đổi gác tại cổng cung điện.
 Bảo tàng sáp Madame Tussauds
 Khu phố người Hoa
 Nhà thờ thánh Paul.
 Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
  Chiều: Quý khách tham quan phòng truyền thống và chụp ảnh sân vận động  của CLB Chelsea hoặc CLB Arsenal. Tự do mua sắm. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
 Tối: Tự do dạo chơi thành phố và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 5: LONDON* (ĂN SÁNG, TỐI)
  Sau bữa sáng, quý khách tự do mua sắm, tham quan thành phố London, thăm  người thân hoặc dành cả ngày để mua sắm hàng hóa tại các cửa hiệu, khu  thương mại nổi tiếng bấc nhất thế giới như: Harrods, Dover street,  Regent street hay Tottenham Court Road hay Hamleys...
 Đoàn tự túc ăn trưa.
 Chiều: Gặp mặt tại khách sạn và dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng.
 Tối: Đoàn tự do nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 

* NGÀY 6: LONDON - HÀ NỘI* (ĂN SÁNG)
  Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tự do nghỉ ngơi và thu xếp hành lý.  Đáp tàu điện ngầm hoặc taxi ra sân bay Heathrow khởi hành về Hà Nội.  Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 

* NGÀY 7: HÀ NỘI*
 Đoàn tới sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón quý khách và đưa về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình.
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI:    55.650.000 VND/ KHÁCH 
                                 Khởi hành ngày 10 hàng tháng* 

* Bao gồm:*
 - Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội - London - Hà Nội
 - Khách sạn 3 sao (2 người/phòng; nếu đoàn lẻ nam hoặc nữ sử dụng phòng 3 người)
 - Vận chuyển bằng xe hiện đại, máy lạnh
 - Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (không gồm đồ uống)
 - Phí tham quan thắng cảnh
 - Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
 - Bảo hiểm du lịch tại nước ngoài
 - Visa nhập cảnh Vương quốc Anh (100 EUR) không trả lại nếu không đạt visa 

* Không gồm:*
 - Chi phí cá nhân
 - Đồ uống
 - Ngủ phòng đơn
 - Hộ chiếu còn hạn 6 tháng
 - Mua sắm hàng hóa
 - Tip cho Tài xế & HDV 

* Ghi chú:* 
Giá trên có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm cụ thể

Liên hệ
Lý Hương
*Hanoi Fairtours ., Jsc* 
Địa Chỉ: Số nhà 6 - Tập thể 27/7 - Yên Hòa - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội                     
Tel:  (844) 974 5656 | (844) 3782 3577 * Fax: (844) 3782 3578 * Hotline:  0973868788 * Email: admin@vietnamdeluxetravel.com &  info@vietnamdeluxetravel.com

----------

